# NATO Places 300,000 Troops On "High Alert" In Readiness For Confrontation With Russia



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

*NATO Places 300,000 Troops On "High Alert" In Readiness For Confrontation With Russia*

Nothing to see here folks.......



> NATO a preparing a military force of up to 300,000 personnel, capable of being deployed within just two months to attack Russia.


NATO Places 300,000 Troops On "High Alert" In Readiness For Confrontation With Russia | Zero Hedge



> The biggest ammo shipment in 20 years arrives in Germany





> "The shipment by itself is special because it's over 620 containers," said Lt. Col. Brad Culligan, commander, 838th Transportation Battalion, Military Surface Deployment and Distribution Command.


https://www.army.mil/article/177936/


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

This is nuts. Is this worth a new natural gas pipeline from the Middle East to Europe?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Let them show off, what else are they going to do with themselves? Capable? Let them try, they'll be sorry. Don't poke the bear!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The bear has it's own issues. I can't imagine what they think they see unless it's more bravado. No forces here in the states are on alert and the military DEFCON is at 5 I think. More posturing? Maybe.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Honestly, what do they expect to accomplish with their troops?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Having 300,000 troops ready in 2 months is not like they are ready to push off in 6 hours and according to the article the Russians are nowhere near that ready in troops or equipment. Something to watch but I wouldn't worry about it. Unless someone goes Oooppps!


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Not that it means much, but I did a search for this subject and don't see anything on the msn news sites.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

They will never attack a country with nuclear capability like Russia.. One boot through our borders and they're kaput. It's all posturing and NO ONE is that stupid.



Prepared One said:


> Having 300,000 troops ready in 2 months is not like they are ready to push off in 6 hours and according to the article the Russians are nowhere near that ready in troops or equipment. Something to watch but I wouldn't worry about it. Unless someone goes Oooppps!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Robie said:


> Not that it means much, but I did a search for this subject and don't see anything on the msn news sites.


AND you get real news from them?


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

This is stupid. Why are we provoking a fight? They may view this as necessitating a preemptive first strike. What are we going to do when a thermo nuclear warhead goes off about 20 miles altitude over Kansas besides all sit in the dark because nothing that runs by electricity or computers works anymore?


----------



## watchin (Apr 24, 2014)

I've seen this article with two completely different stories to it.
http://www.whatdoesitmean.com/index2159.htm

And then...
I'll be damned, here's almost the same story oy American version.
http://www.prisonplanet.com/nato-pu...ow-putin-is-preparing-to-attack-the-west.html

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Nothing is going to happen


----------



## watchin (Apr 24, 2014)

What I can see happening is this. The UN is already here assessing the standing rock situation. And they bring a few in to "keep the peace" The ever truthful Govt. Says russia is going to attack to get them on high alert. Well things after the election may get a bit Harry in a few locations and we'll since some UN troops are alread here, and 300,000 more on high alert, lets just bring them in to help with civil disobedience. Just a though.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

inceptor said:


> AND you get real news from them?


No, but most times if there is something to it, the major news organizations will report it.

This is very big news.....if real.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Putin is not into knee-jerking. Nothing is going to happen.



keith9365 said:


> This is stupid. Why are we provoking a fight? They may view this as necessitating a preemptive first strike. What are we going to do when a thermo nuclear warhead goes off about 20 miles altitude over Kansas besides all sit in the dark because nothing that runs by electricity or computers works anymore?


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

TG said:


> Putin is not into knee-jerking. Nothing is going to happen.


They (Nato/US) could start something in Syria, and possibly claim it was an "accident" but it could start the ball rolling and things could escalate quick.

I think Putin sees the writing on the wall just like the rest of us do, and if Clinton gets into office it will escalate fast.

You know they are also stationing US Marines in Norway right? And the US has recently stocked the caves in Norway with enough artillery and tanks to provide for an invasion of 15,000 Marines.

Since the Russian gov seems to do a fairly good job providing shelters and supplies for their people we don't have to try to convince you. If you lived in the US then it would be a different story, our government doesn't have anything for us in the event nukes start dropping. Even if Russia only let off a couple of EMPs instead of nukes the vast majority of our population would die of starvation/violence/disease within months.

Someone said if Russia moves air forces into their part of Ukraine, along with the nukes, then things are going to get serious quickly.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

TG said:


> They will never attack a country with nuclear capability like Russia.. One boot through our borders and they're kaput. It's all posturing and NO ONE is that stupid.


History is full of stupid. I agree, there is posturing on both sides but I don't think either side really wants or is angling for a shooting war, except possibly that crazy ass bastard in North Korea or the Iranians.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

This Russian/Ukrainian/Mongolian Siberian Kozak is not worried


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

If some microbrain "leader" is stupid enough do act, remember, Russian people are equipped to live without electricity for as long as it takes and at this point, most of us developed immunity to a bit of radiation (kind of joking here).


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> Having 300,000 troops ready in 2 months is not like they are ready to push off in 6 hours and according to the article the Russians are nowhere near that ready in troops or equipment. Something to watch but I wouldn't worry about it. Unless someone goes Oooppps!


Two months from now is... January. That is perfect timing. That way we can race across the frozen landscape in time to get bogged down in the mud, the better to be picked off.

Somebody, tell me the last time anybody took Moscow?

Now tell me the last time somebody took Washington D.C.

Yeah, just saying.

This sounds like a load of something that needs to be spread on the field down wind.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Maol9 said:


> Somebody, tell me the last time anybody took Moscow?
> 
> Now tell me the last time somebody took Washington D.C.
> 
> ...


There is a first time for everything and nothing lasts forever.

Never say never.

It would take much for the US to collapse at this point, much like the Soviet Union did. But could we recover like Russia did?


----------

